# OPPO Blu-ray Player Giveaway (BDP-80 | BDP-83 | BDP-83E)



## Sonnie

*Win one of three OPPO Blu-ray Disc Players BDP-80 | BDP-83 | BDP-83SE*

*BDP-80*









*BDP-83*









*BDP-83SE*








*OPPO Digital and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give three lucky members the opportunity to win one of the best Blu-ray disc players on the market today!



Qualification period is from _*August 25, 2010 through October 10, 2010*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by September 30, 2010 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held the week after October 10, 2010 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 10 posts in the forums.(_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have a post count of 10 posts may already meet this requirement if word count is met.* *<<<*

Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the OPPO Blu-ray Players Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by September 30, 2010 in order to qualify.

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted here.*


----------



## ndurantz

Ok. I will be the dummy and ask the obvious question. The 10 posts have to be done between 8/25 and 10/10?


----------



## Sonnie

> *>>>* *Members that already have a post count of 10 posts may already meet this requirement if word count is met.* *<<<*


The simple answer is no. You are already qualified since members that already have a post count of 10 are already qualified (as noted above)... so only new members with less than 10 posts will be required to make sure they get to 10 posts before the end of the qualification period. It matters not when you get the posts as long as you have them at the end of the qualification period.


----------



## ndurantz

Thanks for clairifying for the dummy! :T


----------



## wado1942

Do replies count or do they have to be new threads? Thanks for this great opportunity to join the twenty first century! Maybe I'll retire my laserdisc player! Nah, I still think it rules!


----------



## TiEcs

This is a realy cool give-away, I'll will try my luck with this post.
For European shackers: can the oppo be send in 240V for europe ??


----------



## Greengecko

I've been wanting to get one of these, so I guess this is as good a time as any to post. I know these high-end electronics don't always come with "superfluous" features often found on other brands, but to these come with Netflix, Pandora, etc.?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

I'm qualified and would most definitely like to be considered for this giveaway. It'd be great to upgrade my Oppo DV-980H  Thanks Sonnie!


----------



## pl8er

I want to wiiiiiin


----------



## bb0bbby

Good luck to all! Hope I win


----------



## Maceo23

I'm qualified, count me in.


----------



## lovebohn

Hey I will do a post just to get an auto reply to remind of my this give away.


----------



## jacky99

pl8er said:


> I want to wiiiiiin


This is really cool!!!


----------



## pl8er

lovebohn said:


> Hey I will do a post just to get an auto reply to remind of my this give away.


Exactly what I did. HA HA HA (now the replies are flooding my inbox though) :grin:


----------



## IsaacHayes

Sweeeet! A blu-ray player is on my list of items. Getting one free would be even better!  With a possibility of getting the very top model too! Already a member, just working on posts now.


----------



## krakhen

Awww... Sweet!!! One of those would be a unique item over here in Panama. 

I better begin posting!


----------



## waldo563

Count me in!


----------



## Eitancoh

I have read great reviews of the analog output of the SE. it supposed to be a real audiophile grade..


----------



## smoovranger

Greengecko said:


> I've been wanting to get one of these, so I guess this is as good a time as any to post. I know these high-end electronics don't always come with "superfluous" features often found on other brands, but to these come with Netflix, Pandora, etc.?



Looking at the Oppo overview page, it looks like they don't offer Netflix or Pandora:

http://www.oppodigital.com/players.asp

Hey look at that! I've posted my first post in 6 months...


----------



## MarkMac

It's funny, I was just looking at the Oppo website this morning. I'm thinking about replacing my BD35 with the BDP-83. Looks like I may need to put my purchase on hold for the next six weeks (and I guess it's time to start spending more time posting in the HTShack).


----------



## jacky99

LOL!!! you'll do anything for a free Blu-Ray player!!


----------



## drrick

Just to clarify as well, do the winners get to pick which of the three models they want, or will there be one of each awarded?


----------



## MarkMac

jacky99 said:


> LOL!!! you'll do anything for a free Blu-Ray player!!


Yep. I still have a Toshiba HD-A35 in service for upconversion of my DVDs (the BD35 doesn't hold a candle to the A35). With the Red to Blue program, I could convert half my HD-DVD collection to BD, and free up a shelf space in the rack.


----------



## Geoff

I read way to much and never post. 
This is something I certainly would like to own, any of them.

Have read all about them and would be happy to win even the lowest end one.

Excellent give away Shack..!

Cheers,
Geoff


----------



## jacky99

I agree...A great giveaway!!!


----------



## Eugene

Lets see if I qualify!


----------



## KalaniP

MarkMac said:


> It's funny, I was just looking at the Oppo website this morning. I'm thinking about replacing my BD35 with the BDP-83. Looks like I may need to put my purchase on hold for the next six weeks (and I guess it's time to start spending more time posting in the HTShack).


Small world. I'm qualified as well, and would like to replace my BD35 with one of these fine Oppo models as well.


----------



## knobert

count me in


----------



## Hagarr

I definitely need one of these!! I'm not the wordiest of people but I will contribute more! I have a new subwoofer/integrated theater seating build I will start soon. Of course I'll post the preparations and build here. Where else would I post it? :sn:


----------



## acuvox

Most everyone agrees these are good DVD players and good Blu-Ray players; but I need to add SACD capability to my full HT rack. How is the DSD conversion on these? Can they play DSD encoded files from a DVD-ROM?


----------



## engtaz

Holy smokes this is a great give away. I think it's more like a karma.


----------



## MarkMac

acuvox said:


> Most everyone agrees these are good DVD players and good Blu-Ray players; but I need to add SACD capability to my full HT rack. How is the DSD conversion on these? Can they play DSD encoded files from a DVD-ROM?


Check this comparison on the Oppo website. Does this answer your question on this? They all support DSD over HDMI, but the BDP-80 doesn't look like it handles it over analog. The 83 and 83SE do.


----------



## lvhjr

Great idea for a giveaway. The Oppo units are videophile quality, with analog 5.1/7.1 audio. Sure like that BDP-83. Guess who is going to be busy posting over the next few weeks?


----------



## dcherne

Is there an appropriate forum to post in to get your count up to 10?


----------



## MarkMac

MarkMac said:


> Check this comparison on the Oppo website. Does this answer your question on this? They all support DSD over HDMI, but the BDP-80 doesn't look like it handles it over analog. The 83 and 83SE do.


Sorry, I couldn't include the site on my last post. Here is the site:

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-80/blu-ray-BDP-80-Compare.aspx

Check the audio output section.


----------



## TypeA

Im qualified because I just posted my audio/video equipment thread in the correct area, and I talk so much that I easily satisfy your whole 'word count' thingy Please pick me pick me!!!!


----------



## acuvox

Your Oppo link shows playing SACD's over HDMI or analog outputs. I record DSD with my Korg MR-1000 and download DSD files from Blue Coast Records and they are available from other sites. These audio files are then burned from hard disk to DVD data ROMS and can be played on PS3, or streamed over ethernet to the decoder. No indication that Oppo supports this.

Also, I don't know any HDMI input devices with DSD DACs. Any clue?


----------



## WhatHappend

Sonnie said:


> [*]You must have a minimum total post count of 10 posts in the forums.(_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
> *>>>* *Members that already have a post count of 10 posts may already meet this requirement if word count is met.* *<<<*



Is that 25 words per post or 25 word in all posts combined?

How are words per post determined? Does signature count in the post's word count?

Thanks.....


----------



## Sonnie

wado1942 said:


> Do replies count or do they have to be new threads? Thanks for this great opportunity to join the twenty first century! Maybe I'll retire my laserdisc player! Nah, I still think it rules!


Replies are posts... any posts will count if it meets the minimum word count... :T



TiEcs said:


> This is a realy cool give-away, I'll will try my luck with this post.
> For European shackers: can the oppo be send in 240V for europe ??


We can ask OPPO, but all units have to be shipped to a USA address. :huh:



Greengecko said:


> I've been wanting to get one of these, so I guess this is as good a time as any to post. I know these high-end electronics don't always come with "superfluous" features often found on other brands, but to these come with Netflix, Pandora, etc.?


I would ask this in a separate thread... :T



Bob A (SD) said:


> I'm qualified and would most definitely like to be considered for this giveaway. It'd be great to upgrade my Oppo DV-980H  Thanks Sonnie!


Be sure to post in the Qualification Thread (Link in first post)... :T



Maceo23 said:


> I'm qualified, count me in.


Be sure to post in the Qualification Thread (Link in first post)... :T



waldo563 said:


> Count me in!


Be sure to post in the Qualification Thread (Link in first post)... :T



drrick said:


> Just to clarify as well, do the winners get to pick which of the three models they want, or will there be one of each awarded?


First entry drawn will get the SE, second the 83 and third the 80... :T



knobert said:


> count me in


Be sure to post in the Qualification Thread (Link in first post)... :T



Hagarr said:


> I definitely need one of these!! I'm not the wordiest of people but I will contribute more! I have a new subwoofer/integrated theater seating build I will start soon. Of course I'll post the preparations and build here. Where else would I post it? :sn:


If it is a DIY Subwoofer try the DIY Subwoofer forum... :T



acuvox said:


> Most everyone agrees these are good DVD players and good Blu-Ray players; but I need to add SACD capability to my full HT rack. How is the DSD conversion on these? Can they play DSD encoded files from a DVD-ROM?


Not sure... I would probably post that question separately... :T



dcherne said:


> Is there an appropriate forum to post in to get your count up to 10?


We have several... pick a few that interest you... (remember for them to be qualifying posts they must meet the minimum word count)... :bigsmile:



TypeA said:


> Im qualified because I just posted my audio/video equipment thread in the correct area, and I talk so much that I easily satisfy your whole 'word count' thingy Please pick me pick me!!!!


Be sure to post in the Qualification Thread (Link in first post)... :T



acuvox said:


> Your Oppo link shows playing SACD's over HDMI or analog outputs. I record DSD with my Korg MR-1000 and download DSD files from Blue Coast Records and they are available from other sites. These audio files are then burned from hard disk to DVD data ROMS and can be played on PS3, or streamed over ethernet to the decoder. No indication that Oppo supports this.
> 
> Also, I don't know any HDMI input devices with DSD DACs. Any clue?


Again... better to ask this in a separate thread... :T


----------



## Sonnie

WhatHappend said:


> Is that 25 words per post or 25 word in all posts combined?
> 
> How are words per post determined? Does signature count in the post's word count?
> 
> Thanks.....


How do you guys manage to come up with such questions? :whistling:

When in doubt, cover all possibilities. 30-40 posts with 30-40 words and you are sure to be covered... :T


----------



## 8086

Oppo is the best, I've seen the BDP-83 but I wonder what the BDP-83SE is like?


----------



## Warrant

While it feels a little cheap posting in hopes of material gain, what can I say, I'm shallow that way.


----------



## Warrant

, I thought I was closer, off to read some other threads.


----------



## 8086

Greengecko said:


> I've been wanting to get one of these, so I guess this is as good a time as any to post. I know these high-end electronics don't always come with "superfluous" features often found on other brands, but to these come with Netflix, Pandora, etc.?


If you want to stream netflix and Pandora to your home av setup, get a PS3. Any model will do, even the used, old, and lowly 20GB model. However, I recommend one of the newer slim units for their ability to stream codecs over HDMI which is something the older fat units could not do.


----------



## JohnWin909

Count me in! Thanks


----------



## technimac

I'm Qualified. Please add me to the list.
Love my current Oppo - It's just not BR, so that BDP 83 would be perfect!


----------



## wado1942

Well, I'm pretty sure I'm qualified. I'd certainly like to get myself a nice new piece of technology like that!


----------



## johnmcc

Well I joined a couple of weeks ago and have read quite a lot so far, here is my first post and hope i can get to 10 for a chance to be in the draw. 
Would love to replace my panasonic bd55 with an oppo.


----------



## t_garp

Very nice giveaway from Oppo


----------



## RazorX

Wow, what a great give away. I'm in. Please sign me up.:bigsmile:


----------



## Fortin's H.T room

This is great,i have had a shitty summer,it would be nice to have some luck wining a oppo.I'm in for it.


----------



## mpyw

I have the BDP-80 myself and would love to have the 83SE, so I will try my best to get the 10 posts that's required to qualify....


----------



## luka3rd

Well, I would love to participate, but it just feels stupid to write anything just to meet the limit, specially that English is not my mother language. So, all of you that qualify - GOOD LUCK!


----------



## spartanstew

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## spartanstew

luka3rd said:


> Well, I would love to participate, but it just feels stupid to write anything just to meet the limit, specially that English is not my mother language. So, all of you that qualify - GOOD LUCK!


especially.


----------



## hirokazu negishi

Hi, an entry from Japan is coming for this cool opportunity. Since last year, it became busy and no post was made but this invitation may trigger me to restart new thread.:innocent:


----------



## usrsld

I'm qualified and would like to be considered for this giveaway. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robsong

I just have 4 post so I better get going and post some more. :neener:


----------



## jzac

Wow....who wouldn't want a freebie.......but knowing my luck fat chance I have! addle:


----------



## jzac

I have a BDP-80 with me already and I must say some of the BD movies take like ages to load....e.g. HellBoy II. What's the deal with that? :huh:


----------



## jzac

Does anyone else find a BDP-80 running super hot on touch after a movie or is it just my unit?! I hope the upper models like the 83 or 83E don't have this issue. You touch an 80 when it's running after an hour and you feel like you are sticking your finger in hot water!


----------



## jzac

jzac said:


> I have a BDP-80 with me already and I must say some of the BD movies take like ages to load....e.g. HellBoy II. What's the deal with that? :huh:


I timed this load for Hellboy II and it took like almost 3 minutes!!!  I know I have the latest firmware too. I need one of those 83 or 83E's.....oh pick me ...pick me...pick me!! :dumbcrazy:


----------



## robsong

I thought that 80 and 83 speed were the same.


----------



## jzac

I do love the video/audio quality of the Oppo output married with a Denon 4810CI....works like a charm!


----------



## jzac

robsong said:


> I thought that 80 and 83 speed were the same.


I don't know if it's just that movie as a freak case or not, but that took like FOREVER to load! I thought it stopped working or something....and I wonder if the 83 takes as long or if it's faster. Anyone tried running that flick on an 83? I'll be curious.....


----------



## jzac

Oppo says that 80 is not recommended for large screen and it's probably because of the Anchor Bay's magic missing......but married with a Denon 4810CI I don't see why it cannot work just as good as an 83 since Denon has that magic scaler :huh: ......anyone tried working an Oppo 80 + Denon 4810CI receiver + projector + anamorphic lens to lend some thoughts? That's what I am gunning for.....but I could use a freebie 83 also you know!! addle::bigsmile:


----------



## flyng_fool

I want one!!!!!!!GIMME!


----------



## peterselby7

So all I have to do is make a post and I could win? Count me in...


----------



## Sonnie

JohnWin909 said:


> Count me in! Thanks





technimac said:


> I'm Qualified. Please add me to the list.
> Love my current Oppo - It's just not BR, so that BDP 83 would be perfect!





wado1942 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure I'm qualified. I'd certainly like to get myself a nice new piece of technology like that!





RazorX said:


> Wow, what a great give away. I'm in. Please sign me up.:bigsmile:





Fortin's H.T room said:


> This is great,i have had a wonderful summer,it would be nice to have some luck wining a oppo.I'm in for it.





spartanstew said:


> I'm in, thanks.





usrsld said:


> I'm qualified and would like to be considered for this giveaway. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You guys make sure you post in the qualification thread once you are qualified... :T



peterselby7 said:


> So all I have to do is make a post and I could win? Count me in...


In your case... yep! If you make it in the right place... :whistling:


----------



## daniel

WhatHappend said:


> Is that 25 words per post or 25 word in all posts combined?
> 
> How are words per post determined? Does signature count in the post's word count?
> 
> Thanks.....


A post of two and a half words! That's 8 words .


----------



## Philnick

I'm in! I love my Panasonic BD-50 - the first player to decode all three of the lossless audio formats internally to HDMI in 7.1 and to analog in 5.1, which I've paired with my old Denon 2910 DVD/DVD-A/SACD player in my basement theater's Yamaha / Paradigm analog 5.1 setup, but I'd love to see and hear the difference between the BDP-83SE and my current rig.

My BD-50 is driving an Panasonic PT-AE2000U projector directly (my Yamaha amp is pre-HDMI) throwing a 16:9 image 9 1/2' wide by 5 1/3' high, so I apparently don't want the BDP-80.

I'm a musician, and I'm running an analog rig, so I really want to try the 83SE, but even the 83 would let me move the Denon upstairs to play SACDs and DVD-As in my living room.

My post count is high enough, and updating my equipment list in my profile is easily taken care of.

One question: My Panny BD-50 has never refused to play any BD, DVD or CD I've put into it. I recall remember reading user threads when the BDP-83 first came out complaining there were disks from Fox that didn't play and the firmware hadn't caught up yet. Has Oppo gotten the BDP-83 and 83SE to the same level of universal BD compatibility that the Panasonic has?


----------



## blr5150

Thanks, I will try to add enough posts to qualify.:sn:


----------



## bpratt

I've had a 83 for a while now and love it, and would really like to get a second one to use in my lounge room. 

The only catch is that delivery is only to a USA address, fine for you guys, but less than ideal for me in Australia.


It's a fantastic giveaway for someone to win though. :clap:


----------



## MixxMaster

Talk about a nice way to get people to talk! I've been holding off on a Blu-Ray player, been hoping to get a Blu-Burner for the HTPC, but prices aren't dropping that fast, and the media's still expensive. So, here's to hopefully winning a high-end piece of gear!


----------



## CT_Wiebe

Well I'd better get busy. I have a Pioneer BDP-05FD BD player. I got it before Oppo had released the BDP-83. I wish I would have waited. Now with this give-away, I finally have a chance to own one. I was contemplating the BDP-83, but any of the units will work for me, although the BDP-83 is my preference. Now I guess I'll have to wait until Oct. 17th.


----------



## CBMC

I qualify to win. Please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## Rhuarc

I am qualified, please include me in the running.


----------



## gfrancis0

Please add my name into the hopper of OPPO hopefuls. (Say that 3 times fast.)


----------



## daniel

We have to ask to be in the drawing?


----------



## Sonnie

Philnick said:


> I'm in!


Be sure to post in the qualification thread... :T



Philnick said:


> One question: My Panny BD-50 has never refused to play any BD, DVD or CD I've put into it. I recall remember reading user threads when the BDP-83 first came out complaining there were disks from Fox that didn't play and the firmware hadn't caught up yet. Has Oppo gotten the BDP-83 and 83SE to the same level of universal BD compatibility that the Panasonic has?


This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... you will probably get better response starting a new thread... :T



bpratt said:


> I've had a 83 for a while now and love it, and would really like to get a second one to use in my lounge room.
> 
> The only catch is that delivery is only to a USA address, fine for you guys, but less than ideal for me in Australia.
> 
> 
> It's a fantastic giveaway for someone to win though. :clap:


You could move to the USA... :sarcastic:



CBMC said:


> I qualify to win. Please enter me in the drawing.





Rhuarc said:


> I am qualified, please include me in the running.





gfrancis0 said:


> Please add my name into the hopper of OPPO hopefuls. (Say that 3 times fast.)


Guys... remember, this is NOT the qualification thread. :whistling:





daniel said:


> We have to ask to be in the drawing?


What would make you think that? :scratch: When in doubt... read the qualifications... :T


----------



## bpratt

Sonnie said:


> You could move to the USA... :sarcastic:


I could, but I think I'll stay here... it is so much better a place to live. :wave:


----------



## Wilberfaust

Its a cool product, the only shame is trying to sustain salience and future-proofing globally. In Australia one has to change to Region-Free(the blokes at Blu Ray have this bizare condition); that voids the warranty.:huh:


----------



## bpratt

Wilberfaust said:


> Its a cool product, the only shame is trying to sustain salience and future-proofing globally. In Australia one has to change to Region-Free(the blokes at Blu Ray have this bizare condition); that voids the warranty.:huh:


Which there are a few mods that can be easily removed, should you need to return it for warranty.

It's a shame that so many back catalog titles insist on being region coded.


----------



## mdrumz

Hoping my first post will be the winner


----------



## mdrumz

Oppo 83 has its quirks but have heard it is amazin


----------



## bpratt

mdrumz said:


> Hoping my first post will be the winner


I'm afraid your first post won't do you much good at all, as you need a minimum of 10 decent posts.

The 'rules' also require you to do more than just make a reply to this thread though.


----------



## angelod307

i am qualified. please count me in. i would love one of these players. especially the se.


----------



## maxhuey

hey, I just saw one (BDP-83) of them pictures with my name on it, so..I guess I am already one of the winners! 

I am going to slap my self silly :neener: then go back to page 1 to check it out again.

Merry Christmas!:T:T:T


----------



## maxhuey

hummm... I went back to page 1 and my name is gone...:unbelievable: wonder what I am smoking? 

I am going back again! This time I am going to stick a needle into my eyes to make sure I am not seeing things that were not there... Ouch-Ouch!!! OK the needle is in, blood coming out of my eyeball, I am fully awake. back to page 1...


----------



## maxhuey

yep, it's not there anymore so I must be smoking something real bad! :dizzy:

I posted about how to fix 1996 RCA RPTV convergence problem here: If you got one, check it out...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...e/31951-rca-p60756ba-convergence-problem.html

this is not an easy repair but if you take your time, it will be...


----------



## maxhuey

So... do I have to register somewhere to enter the contest? I have never won anything in my 60 + alive years. Let's hope this one change to my wishbook. Please tell me I've won...


----------



## maxhuey

hey, I just saw one of them pictures with my name on it, so..I guess i am the winner of one! 

Merry Christmas!:T:T:T


----------



## deacongreg

A very nice promotion. I currently do not have a Blu-Ray, so....................


----------



## bpratt

maxhuey said:


> So... do I have to register somewhere to enter the contest? I have never won anything in my 60 + alive years. Let's hope this one change to my wishbook. Please tell me I've won...


Just go back to the very first post of this thread, and you will see what you need to do to enter this competition.


It's not all that hard to do, comply with the minimum post count, make a post telling everyone what gear they currently have, and post in the appropriate thread.... all listed in the first post.


----------



## peterselby7

Okay, where do I post then?


----------



## Laserfan

I haven't been here for quite a long while, but this giveaway is pretty impressive. Guess I will take a look around while I'm here! :reading:

Oh, good grief! I didn't realize my post count was so low either! Gotta get to working on it... :innocent:


----------



## TiEcs

Sonnie said:


> We can ask OPPO, but all units have to be shipped to a USA address. :huh:


No problem at all, I have some friends over in the states hwo act as my "personal buying assistants" lol.
It's not the first time they ship me some goods.


----------



## D Wulf

This has came at a good time, my oppo 971 is giving me problems no hdmi video is passing through.
So that being said I wish everyone luck but I need to win one of these units.:bigsmile:


----------



## bcookin

I don't know how many posts I've made so far. I've been lurking for a while now but I would like to win a blu-ray player


----------



## D Wulf

I guess I should ask how do I check my old posts to see if I qualify?
I do not remember if they where enough words or not.

David
Never mind I figured it out and I qualify so I want to enter!!!!!
Thanks for the info on the site I did one of the diy screens and have alot of complements on it.


----------



## bcookin

Oops, I guess that was just my first post. Looks like I'm going to have to do a little work if I'm going to win one of these puppies


----------



## ironglen

Never seen a giveaway here at HTS with the attention this one is getting...amazing giveaway :clap:


----------



## notoriousmatty

Good luck everyone but im winning.


----------



## StuBerger

If I am willing to trade my wife ... for one of those, let's just say I won one and let me keep both of them, huh?


----------



## Sonnie

bpratt said:


> I could, but I think I'll stay here... it is so much better a place to live. :wave:


Maybe we can all move there ... :yes:



angelod307 said:


> i am qualified. please count me in. i would love one of these players. especially the se.


Be sure to post in the qualification thread... :T



D Wulf said:


> Never mind I figured it out and I qualify so I want to enter!!!!!
> Thanks for the info on the site I did one of the diy screens and have alot of complements on it.


Be sure to post in the qualification thread... :T


----------



## PINAY100

Me win - that would be great!


----------



## panaman

i am qualified, enter me!


----------



## maxhuey

bpratt said:


> Just go back to the very first post of this thread, and you will see what you need to do to enter this competition.
> 
> 
> It's not all that hard to do, comply with the minimum post count, make a post telling everyone what gear they currently have, and post in the appropriate thread.... all listed in the first post.


hey thanks for the tip, I believe I am qualified but still have question about the word count, I am assuming 25 word minimum is for each post but could it be for all posts together? maybe this is a dumb question:scratch:

yep, got my equipment lists there, it mostly from the 70"s and 80's for this old gizzard. Can't figure out a proper way to get rid of them because they all work so well...


----------



## maxhuey

*NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by September 30, 2010 in order to qualify.*

OK, I am not the brightest person here so I am still confused, where to register?

I should be qulified by now and I sure like to be in the draw (and winner's circle too:T), does this post considered as registered? 

also I live in the great white north called Canada but my postal address and phone number are both originate from the state of Washington. is that's even better?



Cheers, max


----------



## parelbri

I'm qualified and would most definitely like to be considered for this giveaway.


----------



## SurfHB

Sweet! I appeared to be qualified even though I have not been on this site in a good while. I have been to busy with work and family. Anyway, please count me and I hope to win. That would make my wife really happy. I need some more toys in our theater.


----------



## Sonnie

panaman said:


> i am qualified, enter me!


Make sure you post in the qualification thread... :T



maxhuey said:


> *NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by September 30, 2010 in order to qualify.*
> 
> OK, I am not the brightest person here so I am still confused, where to register?
> 
> I should be qulified by now and I sure like to be in the draw (and winner's circle too:T), does this post considered as registered?
> 
> also I live in the great white north called Canada but my postal address and phone number are both originate from the state of Washington. is that's even better?
> 
> Cheers, max


I really wonder about some of you guys... :whistling:

You are already registered in the forum... you do that in order to become a member. That notice is for new members who do not register until after September 30... they cannot enter the giveaway. Your post has nothing to do with registration... please read the qualifications... it clearly states how to enter the contest. You do not have to be bright to read... :sarcastic:

Per the qualification... you must have a USA address for shipping. You can live in the North Pole for all we care, but we will only ship to a USA address.



parelbri said:


> I'm qualified and would most definitely like to be considered for this giveaway.


Make sure you post in the qualification thread... :T



SurfHB said:


> Sweet! I appeared to be qualified even though I have not been on this site in a good while. I have been to busy with work and family. Anyway, please count me and I hope to win. That would make my wife really happy. I need some more toys in our theater.


Make sure you post in the qualification thread... :T


----------



## jazzscreamer

I would love to win. I have an awesome DIY hometheater setup only an xbox 360 to play my movies  It's like having a Ferrari with a little 4 banger engine.


----------



## bpratt

maxhuey said:


> hey thanks for the tip, I believe I am qualified but still have question about the word count, I am assuming 25 word minimum is for each post but could it be for all posts together? maybe this is a dumb question:scratch:
> 
> yep, got my equipment lists there, it mostly from the 70"s and 80's for this old gizzard. Can't figure out a proper way to get rid of them because they all work so well...


I think you're somewhat qualified with more than 10 posts, and I don't think they're going to be too pedantic if not all of your posts hits that magic 25 word minimum as long as they are not "me too" type of posts. 

A forum is only as good as its posts, and I think they're trying to get people to participate, rather than just lurk like I have been doing for quite a long time.


----------



## Radarlock

I better start posting now and make sure my post are longer than the 25 word minimum count just in case. I dont want to loose my OPPO for a couple of words. jejejejeje.


----------



## wooodooo

Count me in! 24 words or 25 word???
But the OPPO 83 se is a very good blu-ray player, I want to win it....
Good luck to all...


----------



## Trizzly

Sick give away. I have not been one for being lucky, but here goes nothing. With an oppo I can take some un-necessary strain of my beloved PS3.

PS: the shack rules.


----------



## puneet_dh

I from Saudi Arabia and have no way to get this player locally except this fabulous giveaway.I can only hope to win the great oppo SE.Thanks for counting me in.


----------



## rambo64

Wow! I would love to be a winner of one of those. Especially that 83. Reviews look great and looks pretty stylish too! Perfect for my new system.


----------



## ojojunkie

it's really great opportunity to get a mate to my oppo 980h dvd player. aside from it, it's one of my drame gear to be part of my system.


----------



## Vader

This is soooo kewl! I am qualified, and would like to be entered as well. It's little perks like this that make the Shack the coolest place on the web. Thanx, Sonnie!


----------



## maxhuey

Sonnie said:


> I really wonder about some of you guys... :whistling:
> 
> You are already registered in the forum... you do that in order to become a member. That notice is for new members who do not register until after September 30... they cannot enter the giveaway.


well let's try to put it in another way, Engrish is not my first language and so I have to read it (first page) more than a few times just to get a light grip of it - sorry, I apologize for being slow learner too, I was born without much IQ and never went to school pass grade 3, I am in my 60's and having to learn everything in life by teaching myself, just look at my other post re fixing old RCA RPTV, took me more than a "normal" while to get it done...

that said, I am still confused on what you have posted above;

since one must register in order to become a member, how is it possible to be a new "member" who do not register until after September 30? more like the chicken or egg argument that I heard from local farmers :scratch:

that almost lead me to believe that, there might be another registration to the oppo draw...

anyhow, I have went back to post on the proper qualification thread, hope I have done everything right...

Cheers! max


----------



## Owen Bartley

I'm not entering this one because I already have a BDP-83, I just wanted to pop in to say I LOVE it, and it does a fantastic job. Good luck to you all!


----------



## q2bon2b

Why not! I am qualified and please enter me for a chance at an Oppo.


----------



## jjmbxkb

I'm qualified. Count me in. Good luck to all, but I hope I win.


----------



## Sonnie

maxhuey said:


> I am still confused on what you have posted above;
> 
> since one must register in order to become a member, how is it possible to be a new "member" who do not register until after September 30?


Very simply put... by registering after September 30.

To over simplify... if you register to become a member of this forum after September 30, you cannot qualify for this giveaway, even though the qualification period will still be open for those who registered and became members prior to September 30. :bigsmile:



Vader said:


> This is soooo kewl! I am qualified, and would like to be entered as well. It's little perks like this that make the Shack the coolest place on the web. Thanx, Sonnie!





q2bon2b said:


> Why not! I am qualified and please enter me for a chance at an Oppo.





jjmbxkb said:


> I'm qualified. Count me in. Good luck to all, but I hope I win.


Make sure you all post in the qualification thread... :T


----------



## daniel

Is there a list of qualified members somewhere that we can see?


----------



## Sonnie

I suspect the qualification thread would be a good place to look... :sarcastic:


----------



## MTHelm

Pick Me! Pick Me! 

Place me in the drawing for sure for any of those fine machines!


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX

I was going to but the 80 tomorrow...maybe I better wait and see if I win!!!


----------



## Sonnie

MTHelm said:


> Pick Me! Pick Me!
> 
> Place me in the drawing for sure for any of those fine machines!


Be sure to post in the correct thread. :T


----------



## gsmollin

Sign me up for this drawing. If I don't win the oppo, I'll probably buy one anyway.


----------



## Sonnie

Be sure to post in the correct thread... :T


----------



## ALPHUX

Sonnie or Mike




I am an ignoramus and didn't know the difference between 'new post' and 'new thread' until I mistakenly entitled a new thread 'Giveaway Qualification thread' to which I was trying to post!!!!!!
Since then I have had 3 or 4 members reply to my thread desiring qualification!
Please forgive me and what should I do about it.:huh:
I thought at one point that a Moderator said he would remove it-and I certainly can't find it anymore-yet I have had 2 emails requesting consideration.
Again -SORRY!

ALPHUX -Steve


----------



## Sonnie

More than likely the posts were moved to the correct thread and your thread deleted. No biggie.


----------



## mechman

ALPHUX said:


> Sonnie or Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an ignoramus and didn't know the difference between 'new post' and 'new thread' until I mistakenly entitled a new thread 'Giveaway Qualification thread' to which I was trying to post!!!!!!
> Since then I have had 3 or 4 members reply to my thread desiring qualification!
> Please forgive me and what should I do about it.:huh:
> I thought at one point that a Moderator said he would remove it-and I certainly can't find it anymore-yet I have had 2 emails requesting consideration.
> Again -SORRY!
> 
> ALPHUX -Steve


I deleted it when you posted in the proper thread. :T All is good.


----------



## allargon

Very nice gear!

Good luck to everyone (especially me).


----------



## maxhuey

I don't have blueray player but have access to many HD DVD from the earlier days of HD. Does OPPO or are there blue ray players that can play both HD DVD format and Blueray format + all other DVD format? would be nice not to have so many equipment cluttering up the shelves...

CHeeRs, max


----------



## buddf

I have been wanting an OPPO player for some time...saving up can be a pain ;-)

Please sign me up!!!!

I would be as giddy as a school girl if I won!!!!

-Budd


----------



## Sonnie

Make sure you post in the proper thread... :T


----------



## Jason1976

I see a lot of post on here from people with low posts counts. It's like some are only posting to enter the contest, and when they meet the limit they stop posting. Most of my post are in the repair forums. 

does my laptop count as home entertainment! :bigsmile: It says right on it dolby home theater.  it also says its HD LED LCD. I do hook it up to my stereo with the hdmi jack and from the stereo to the tv with an hdmi cable.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... unfortunately there are those who only come here to try to win something for free. I think next time we will make the qualifications geared for the more active members... and we have some other really good giveaways we are working on. :T


----------



## Jason1976

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... unfortunately there are those who only come here to try to win something for free. I think next time we will make the qualifications geared for the more active members... and we have some other really good giveaways we are working on. :T


cool. I never tried to enter the contest before. most of my stuff is like low-fi or mid-fi. 


I am waiting for a part to come to see if i can fix the one plasma tv i am working on. I hope the part takes care of the issue. If not I will resell the part and try another part.


----------



## bpratt

Jason1976 said:


> I see a lot of post on here from people with low posts counts. It's like some are only posting to enter the contest, and when they meet the limit they stop posting. Most of my post are in the repair forums.


I guess in a way you are talking about me here. 

I'd only made a couple of posts before this promo came up, and have since made a few more, but I tend to lurk around these forums to find out information that suits my purpose, rather than posting all the time as some other seem to do.

I already have a Oppo 83, and would certainly not complain if I won a second one as I can use it in the lounge room, but I have not entered the competition, mostly because to me it is pointless as it is only being shipped to the winner at a USA address, and I'm in Australia.

I think even 'Blind Freddy' can see the main reason why this competition was created was to get people to start posting in these forums, and that's commendable, but don't poke fun at those that have started to post more often, and they will simply stop posting and at best just lurk, or at worst never come back here. Yes I know you weren't directly referring to me, but my post count is less than 10.


The forum admin probably already knows that partially revolving a competition around post counts will make for a lot of inane rubbish posts in order for people to boost their post counts, but I believe he's avoided most of that by having the minimum post count down fairly low. But it has stirred the lurkers out of the shadows to start posting... , here I am posting! 

Maybe next time part of the criteria might be that only those that have been here for more than 12 months can enter it ?

Good luck to those that have entered.


----------



## Sonnie

No one in particular... but many who have 10-15 posts can wear the shoe, so to speak. In your case, it ain't you because you haven't qualified as of yet.

Blind Freddy would be wrong. The main reason for the giveaway (not competition) is to give back to our members. Naturally as a side effect we do hope to stir up some of the less active members and encourage new members to want to remain active and see that we give back to our community. We do not exist for the sole purpose of getting rich... and I can tell you that there are few similar forums that exist only to make money and either get rich or stay rich. We would probably have twice the members we do if we loosened up our rules and existed only for the money. Yet we remain focused with a genuine purpose of providing a solid and respectable forum for home theater, audio and video enthusiast... without the sole concern of how much money are we making.


----------



## bpratt

Sonnie said:


> No one in particular... but many who have 10-15 posts can wear the shoe, so to speak. In your case, it ain't you because you haven't qualified as of yet.


And I probably never will qualify because the winner has to have a USA postal address. 



> Blind Freddy would be wrong. The main reason for the giveaway (not competition) is to give back to our members. Naturally as a side effect we do hope to stir up some of the less active members and encourage new members to want to remain active and see that we give back to our community. We do not exist for the sole purpose of getting rich... and I can tell you that there are few similar forums that exist only to make money and either get rich or stay rich. We would probably have twice the members we do if we loosened up our rules and existed only for the money. Yet we remain focused with a genuine purpose of providing a solid and respectable forum for home theater, audio and video enthusiast... without the sole concern of how much money are we making.


Okay, sorry for that misunderstanding, in this case it is give back to the forum members for making the forum as good as it is. The side benefit is more member participation... I just got that that the wrong way around. 

Yep, I'm aware of other forums that exist purely for someone elses financial benefit.


----------



## JerryLove

I qualify and would like to be entered.


----------



## Sonnie

Make sure you post in the correct thread... :T


----------



## D rock

Please enter me in the sweepstakes as I qualify. I also intend to post my impressions on any player that I win (as soon as my screen is finished) first coat goes on tonight. Long live BW....

D rock


----------



## Sonnie

Make sure you post in the correct thread...:T


----------



## ojojunkie

it's a huge upgrade to my Oppo Dvd player.. 

Please count me in the raffle... Thanks!


----------



## doctorcilantro

Please count me in. Bought time I hung out here more often!


----------



## Kenobi

I can definitely use another Oppo in the house to please the Mrs. Please count me in.

Thanks,

Kenobi


----------



## DeanHT

I would most definitely like to be considered for this giveaway. :bigsmile: Thanks


----------



## Sonnie

Remember guys... this is NOT the qualification thread. Be sure to post in the correct thread. :T


----------



## darrellh44

Big thanks to HTS for sponsoring the giveaway. Please sign me up.

-Darrell


----------



## Sonnie

Be sure to post in the qualification thread... :T


----------



## Shackmonster

I agree this giveaway is a great way to thank all the members of this forum. The Oppo players have a reputation of being top notch at least for video quality although I've read reports of very high distortion on the sub output even for the SE edition. I would gladly take any of them however to finally take the plunge into Blu-ray. good luck to everybody and especially me


----------



## Shackmonster

Now that I know about this really nice giveaway I'll be sure to get my posting on a roll so that I can qualify for this contest. Does anybody know how I can post my equipment as that is one of the requirements? TIA


----------



## RobertR

Shackmonster said:


> I agree this giveaway is a great way to thank all the members of this forum. The Oppo players have a reputation of being top notch at least for video quality although I've read reports of very high distortion on the sub output even for the SE edition. I would gladly take any of them however to finally take the plunge into Blu-ray. good luck to everybody and especially me


Your comment about the subwoofer output had me worried, but the only basis I could find for it was this Audioholics review of the Lexicon player that's really an 83:



> Since I only tested 6 channels in the Oppo, I repeated my test of the Lexicon with the six same channels. To my surprise I found the subwoofer channel went into gross distortion on the Lexicon BD-30. It took me several hours to realize this was a result of setting any channels but the main front channels to "small". Apparently *there is a bass management recombination issue with the Lexicon that doesn't exist with the Oppo* since the Oppo receives numerous updates. To our knowledge, Lexicon has yet to offer any firmware updates for their player to address such issues. Thus at this time I must correct our previous statement that both players are identical and now state that the Oppo actually fairs better than the Lexicon when using the analog audio outputs and bass management facilities under the current firmware Lexicon supports their BD-30 player."


So it's a nonexistent issue, since a: You'd have to use the analog outputs AND set the surrounds to small and b: You'd have to use the Lexicon. I'd say the number of people doing that is essentially zero.


----------



## MatrixDweller

Looking at Oppo's site it says that there is a shortage of major components and that they have ceased production. This might also be due to the BDP-90 and BDP-93's imminent release.

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/transports/high-definition-dvd-players-hd-dvd-blu-ray/oppo-bdp-93


----------



## Picture_Shooter

*Sweet!! *


----------



## Jason1976

I see the new one has a network jack. I wish they would make one with wifi built in. Running a network cable into my livingroom would be a pain in the butt. Right now I use my Wii game system to watch netflex movies. The Wii has wifi built in. No need for network cables.


----------



## CT_Wiebe

Jason1976 -- With a network connection, you can add an external WI-Fi access point to it (you do need an extra AC connection, of course). It would be much easier if they had an internal Wi-Fi capability, of course.

It looks like both the BDP-83 and the BDP-83SE are effected (the BDP-80 is not). I wonder what this means, in terms of this "Giveaway"? Does the HomeTheaterShack already have the units in hand?

EDIT: According to the Audioholics article, it has a "Wireless - N" connection. That means it has Wi-Fi built in, so no worries on your part. Assuming that Audioholics had the right information.

Sonnie -- Any feedback on the availability question (for the giveaway, of course)?


----------



## Jason1976

some how i missed that it had wireless N. yeah if it has wireless N then it is WIFI. 




CT_Wiebe said:


> Jason1976 -- With a network connection, you can add an external WI-Fi access point to it (you do need an extra AC connection, of course). It would be much easier if they had an internal Wi-Fi capability, of course.
> 
> It looks like both the BDP-83 and the BDP-83SE are effected (the BDP-80 is not). I wonder what this means, in terms of this "Giveaway"? Does the HomeTheaterShack already have the units in hand?
> 
> EDIT: According to the Audioholics article, it has a "Wireless - N" connection. That means it has Wi-Fi built in, so no worries on your part. Assuming that Audioholics had the right information.
> 
> Sonnie -- Any feedback on the availability question (for the giveaway, of course)?


----------



## buddf

MatrixDweller said:


> Looking at Oppo's site it says that there is a shortage of major components and that they have ceased production. This might also be due to the BDP-90 and BDP-93's imminent release.
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/
> http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/transports/high-definition-dvd-players-hd-dvd-blu-ray/oppo-bdp-93


Nice!! if its true ;-)


----------



## peterselby7

This is the week of the drawing according to the first post. Good luck all of you!


----------



## darrellh44

Still waiting for official word on the 93e I'm supposed to win. Any guesses when we'll know?


----------



## Jason1976

darrellh44 said:


> Still waiting for official word on the 93e I'm supposed to win. Any guesses when we'll know?


:dontknow: lol. What you talking about darrehhh44 I'm to be the winner of the 83E. :rofl2: Ok let me keep wishing.


----------



## darrellh44

mine....mine....mine....


----------



## Jason1976

darrellh44 said:


> mine....mine....mine....


ok I am not going to argue with you. I would have better luck arguing with my 2 year old. He is saying MINE MINE MINE alot. :rofl:


----------



## darrellh44

Hey, this ain't no baby rattle ya know...

Good luck Jason...at least with 3 BD players to give away and only 203 entries (if they all qualify), its not like we're facing lottery type odds. GL


----------



## peterselby7

Well, it looks like there are about 150 qualified, so the odds aren't too bad!


----------



## Jason1976

darrellh44 said:


> Hey, this ain't no baby rattle ya know...
> 
> Good luck Jason...at least with 3 BD players to give away and only 203 entries (if they all qualify), its not like we're facing lottery type odds. GL


I always wondered how they pick a winner. do they put the name of everyone who entered into a basket and pick a name. A computer program that randomly picks out a name, or a drunk guy clicking around until he finds a winner. or maybe some other way. onder: If it's a drunk guy i will volunteer to pick the winner as long someone supplies the booze but i maybe a little bias on my entery to who wins what. :neener:


It's also fun keeping the kids out of my media room. I have a lock on the door up high. I'm good until they start climing the walls. But that reminds me of when I was a kid i did climb the walls in the hallway. Used to get right up to the ceiling above door ways and jump on people.


----------



## Sonnie

*We have winners!*


Congratulations to *erwinbel* who wins the BDP-83SE OPPO Blu-ray Player!


Congratulations to *patchesj* who wins the BDP-83 OPPO Blu-ray Player!


Congratulations to *vann_d* who wins the BDP-80 OPPO Blu-ray Player!


Please shoot me a PM to acknowledge you have won and setup the delivery of the units. :T


Thanks for being part of the Shack!


----------



## TypeA

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## recruit

Well done guys, you have won some very good Blu-Ray players :T


----------

